# Tales of Hoffman, the movie...



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Tales of Hoffman, the movie (early '50's) is supposedly a 'must see'. I just ordered it on VHS, and was wondering if anyone else has seen this film? Thanx much, Chuck


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's in my UPLL (Unwatched Pile in the Local Library) so I'll be interested in your feedback.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> Tales of Hoffman, the movie (early '50's) is supposedly a 'must see'. I just ordered it on VHS, and was wondering if anyone else has seen this film? Thanx much, Chuck


It's ballet more than opera... I once considered buying it, but after watching several bits on YouTube, I decided against it.


----------



## curzon (Dec 1, 2010)

It has some interesting moments but it not really a proper version of Tale of Hoffman (if, indeed, there is such a thing!!). Robert Rounseville (the first Tom Rakewell) as Hoffman is a the only major singer that is seen in the film. He had a reasonable voice but isn't a great actor. The rest of the roles are filled by dancers miming to a pre-recorded track. Helpmann is quite fun as the villains if you like your ham cut thick!!
The whole look is striking but terribly dated. worth a look but not one to keep IMHO.
Talking of Hoffman recordings has anyone seen the Shicoff/Terfel dvd? Is it worth buying?

Sebastian


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=797DA65CF5F46576

I've been watching this in stages and really enjoying it. Hope it gets released on DVD.


----------

